# "Hero" gear contest



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm pleased to announce that there will be an article in Si-Fi and Fantasy Modeler (or more properly, "Modeller", UK) on the J2 "hero" landing gear in volume 17, due out in April. Without giving too much away, I will say this this will not be the only J2-related feature in that issue, nor will volume 17 be the only one involved. As I said a while ago in another thread, expect this to go on for a while.

Paul and I have been working on our piece for quite a while, but the installment in volume 17 will fall slightly short of telling the whole "hero" story. The reason is that the deadline is almost upon us, and due to the short time frame since the actual release of the kit itself, we were unable to supply a "beauty" shot of a full build with the ParaGrafix "hero" gear installed. Earlier today, however, I was able to confirm with editor Mike Reccia that we will be able to extend this concept to at least one more issue.

That's where my idea comes in. What I would like to do is feature at least one build that fits the above description from the fine artisans on this forum. This will not be a paid participation, but it will obviously serve to create well deserved exposure for those selected. The winner(s) will be selected by Paul and myself, and postings on this thread are encouraged.

Now, for a few hints and guidelines. I think that one of the classic "gear down" SFX shots would be a good thing to shoot for. These would include the iconic scene from "Ghost Planet," the landing shot from "The Derelect," and the take off sequence from "Blast off onto Space."

I should also mention that photography of the J2 in general can be pretty tricky to achieve the correct look. I think that everyone here knows how I feel about the accuracy of the hull contour, in sympathy with my own research that goes back many years. I can attest to the fact that Gary's scan of an original prop casting has produced a dead accurate profile for the Moebius model, and yet I have yet to see a single photo that does full justice to it in this respect. The secret is to photograph from a distance, and then zoom in to minimize the otherwise inevitable "fish eye" effect.

One more issue to note. Our friend Mark (Y3a) noted on another thread that he thought that the ParaGrafix "hero" gear looked a bit too extended. Actually, he is right, so allow me to explain what is going on here. Upon receiving the test shot, Paul and I noticed that our top step came ridiculously close to matching the base of the the hatch that Gary engineered for the kit. Since we thought that the hatchway was a pretty cool idea, we made a last minute minor adjustment so that this would line up properly.

Those "in the know," however, are aware of the fact that the correct "hero" look is to have 4-1/2 "gear down" side slots visible in relation to the lower hull profile. In order to achieve this exact look, therefore, it will be necessary to position the assemblies in such a way as to satisfy the above criteria, and ignore the resultant slight overlap with the bases of the supplied hatches. It may also be necessary to trim a small amount off the tops of the support struts. The bottom line is that I originally calculated the dimensions of the gear taking into account the actual pivot point of the original, so I am confident that a virtually perfect "look" is achievable with this gear.

I hope that this idea turns out to be fun for those who choose to participate, so let's see what happens.
Ron G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Hmmnnnnn....*

*This may be interesting....*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Are you looking for video or just still shots?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Call me silly, but I think the gear, "hero" or otherwise, spoils the look of the ship. I have always been partial to a "gear up" build. But that is why I purchased 2, 1 for each look.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Y3a said:


> Are you looking for video or just still shots?


Hi-res stills for for the feature, but if you have a URL to a quality video, I don't see why we couldn't supply that at the same time.

In your case, Mark, if you wanted to do a full working "hero" emulation and not build the interior, I think that would be cool. But I also encourage a complete build with full interior, lights, and whatever else the modeler might want to throw at it. Just remember that the "hero" gear will still be the area of emphasis. 

This will be treated much like awards at WF, where there are no single winners, but rather several excellent examples will (hopefully) be acknowledged together, perhaps over more than one issue.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

RSN said:


> Call me silly, but I think the gear, "hero" or otherwise, spoils the look of the ship. I have always been partial to a "gear up" build. But that is why I purchased 2, 1 for each look.


You are not silly at all. You are a man with an opinion, which is as valuable as anyone else's.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

RSN said:


> Call me silly, but I think the gear, "hero" or otherwise, spoils the look of the ship.


Yeah, it's a very subjective thing, but I've always felt the same way. No matter the flying vehicle, I always prefer displaying my models in "in flight" mode. Call me crazy, but I find the streamlined profile to be more pleasing to the eye.

As a matter of fact, when it comes time to display the Moebius J-2, I may very well hang it from my office ceiling. I very seldom employ this approach with my models, but in this instance it ought to look fantastic.

That said, I think it's wonderful that J-2 builders have a couple different landing gear options to take advantage of. The more variation in our J-2 builds the better, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

What is the deadline date for the Photos?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, it's a very subjective thing, but I've always felt the same way. No matter the flying vehicle, I always prefer displaying my models in "in flight" mode. Call me crazy, but I find the streamlined profile to be more pleasing to the eye.
> 
> As a matter of fact, when it comes time to display the Moebius J-2, I may very well hang it from my office ceiling. I very seldom employ this approach with my models, but in this instance it ought to look fantastic.
> 
> That said, I think it's wonderful that J-2 builders have a couple different landing gear options to take advantage of. The more variation in our J-2 builds the better, as far as I'm concerned.


I agree 100%. I have the PL J-2 with gear down. This one will be gear up.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> I agree 100%. I have the PL J-2 with gear down. This one will be gear up.



Im still on the fence about it. I love those access hatches that Gary put into the wells.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Who's the guy who has that wonderful *NON*-Moebius version of the famous landing circle shot reproduction? I thought that one was incredible.

I once saw a side-by-side comparison. 
Not sure if it was a PL or Lunar, or whatever.

I may have seen it at the Culttvman site or maybe Starship Modeler...


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

please dont let them print any photos that cover 2 pages (-: dont you just hate a great picture spoiled by the crease of the magazine ?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

m jamieson said:


> What is the deadline date for the Photos?


Based on the deadline date for the issue that will feature the core article, I will say early April to be on the safe side. When we get more definitive information, we will post it here. Also, Paul and I are going to get together within the next few days to establish a more complete set of guidelines, which we will also post here. In addition, we are considering hosting the contest on the ParaGrafix web site, so stay tuned.

I will share with everyone that SFFM editor Mike Reccia was very excited and eager to see this go forward. We did not not start out with the intention of sponsoring a contest, as this whole thing was borne out of that one missing "beauty shot" image, which I feel is important. But it does promise to be as much fun as the PL contest was more than ten years ago.
Ron G.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Who's the guy who has that wonderful *NON*-Moebius version of the famous landing circle shot reproduction? I thought that one was incredible.


Is this the one you mean? If so, it's Ron's scratch built prototype model.


Click for larger image

I'm not sure about the other photo you reference.

EDIT: I forgot about this shot of Ron's prototype. I think this may be the comparison you mention:


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

What color paint did you use on your beautiful prototype Ron?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

m jamieson said:


> What color paint did you use on your beautiful prototype Ron?


Thanks for the compliment. Re: the hull color, I have actually gotten this question many times over the years. It was Testor's no. 1807, "Super Silver Metallic," which I'm sorry to report has long since been discontinued. Don't let the name fool you, as it was in reality a semi-matte finish with a little pearl thrown in. But I thought it was perfect, and it's a shame that it is no longer around.

BTW, that leads me to another subject involving photography that I thought I should mention. When shot in incandescent light, any silver-toned paint will default to a yellowish tint. I was lucky enough to have a friend of mine who worked with forensics way back then who knew all the tricks of the trade. As I recall, we wound up using a blue filter to minimize the effect, but that was in combination with an older 35mm camera. Even so, I suspect that some experimentation will still be necessary with today's digital equipment.
Ron G.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ron Gross said:


> When shot in incandescent light, any silver-toned paint will default to a yellowish tint. ... As I recall, we wound up using a blue filter to minimize the effect, but that was in combination with an older 35mm camera.


To get around that with digital cameras, set the white balance (or color temperature) to the incandescent bulb setting and all should be fine. The pisser comes when there are multiple light sources (say sunlight streaming into an incandescently lit room) but I'll leave the solution to that problem to someone far better at photography than me.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Back to the subject at hand ...

I have just posted the official contest rules at: http://www.paragrafix.biz/js-hero-landing-gear-contest.asp 

We're still awaiting word on the actual deadline date, but everything else is pretty much set.

Cheers!
Paul


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I wonder if several frames showing the gear as it slowly extends blended together could be done....Hmmmmm


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm sure they could ... and I'd love to see it!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello all,
Refreshing everyone's memory about the "hero" landing gear contest being sponsored by ParaGrafix, and featured on Paul's site, http://paragrafix.biz/js-hero-landing-gear-contest.asp

I just received an e-mail from Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeller publisher Mike Reccia, revealing that the deadline date for submissions will be Thursday, April 15th. Please submit any qualified images before that date, if possible, as some time will be required for evaluation.
Ron G.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

This weekend I'll have the gear in place and the legs and footpads painted. The strut mounts will probably be next weekend. The footpad doors will be a weekend project as it is a small assembly but needs to be precision built. I may only have the gear parts themselves and not attached to the jackshaft. April 15th... Hmmm. It's cutting things close.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, So WHO ELSE is working on this? I hope it isn't just me............... How you do it isn't a big deal, its executing the build in a clean manner so it works smoothly.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm working on this as well but I need to solve the upper/lower hull fit dilemma. (do I glue them together permanently or do I make the top removable?)

it's a quandry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Is this the one you mean? If so, it's Ron's scratch built prototype model.
> 
> 
> Click for larger image
> ...


Yep. That's it!!  BEAUTIFUL! Talk about good camera work, not to mention model......


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks. Those pics have been around for a long time, but the composite image does serve to illustrate something I addressed previously. Even this image displays some of the "fisheye" effect that I have warned about. The only way to minimize this effect is to shoot from a distance and zoom in, so entrants, please be aware and experiment for best results.

Also, I am going to have to write a brief narrative for this mini feature, so if you guys can e-mail some preliminary results, it would help me to collect my thoughts. I know that the time is tight, so just do the best you can...
Ron G.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm working on this as well but I need to solve the upper/lower hull fit dilemma. (do I glue them together permanently or do I make the top removable?)
> 
> it's a quandry


I don't know about sealing it permanently, with electronics inside I'd think you'd want an easy way to fix anything that fails down the road. I'm looking at hiding hardware in the landing gear wells, that way it's screwed togather nice and tight, but I can unscrew it to fix it if need be. Just a thought.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah, I'm thinking about a series of magnets around the rim to hold the seam together


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

although! I could take advantage of the "thrusters" molded into the bottom to turn those into screw holes and put blocking in the upper hull that would match those locations. Hmmmmm..


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Why not glue the hulls together and work from the fusion core hole? The hatches on top add another set of access ports. See how much fun this can be?? Then add in the fusion core, and the support wires, and the gear mechanics too!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, Just to throw a monkey wrench into everything....................................







Look at the gap between gear leg and gear well. 


Look at how far bottom of leg extends past gear leg sides.

So, I guess opening up the gear wells may be required.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm working as fast as I can to do the mechanics cleanly, and get the Hero cockpit and mechanical lights to work, as well as the working gear and footpad doors. I categorize mine as a Heavily mechanized model. Am I the only one doing this??? I have seen no evidence of others working towards the contest. If I am, then It's no contest.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

it's like taxes. Busily working to get it done by the last minute


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

And they round the fourth turn its lou in the lead ... No wait a minute Y3a is moving up fast, Its neck and neck. the forum members are on there feet with anxious notions of who will win the contest.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Progress report:

Gear and my own strut & such...



longer shot so you can see the swivel points for the top of the ram. Seems to be similar to how the Hero gear was set up.



Inside the Hero. See what looks to be a tube the ram slid through?



one more shot...


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

It looks like the bottom of the landing leg behind the foot pad is touching the ground. Shouldn't that be a little higher so it doesn't?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yep. I haven't soldered the 00-80 bolts to the brass tubes inside the aluminum tubes. The bolt is where the leg's 'stoop' bracket attaches. The top pivots hae to be installed too. Perhaps I'll have pictures of the lighting stuff by next weekend.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking terribly sharp! Can't wait to see video of it working.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I am NOT satisfied with the stiffness of the thin control cables, so I'm re-rigging it with a pair of stretched ball point pen springs to push the legs up. The control cables will be replaced with pulley wheels and casting twine. It should be no problem to pull the legs down. The footpads were already on their way to being operated by the casting twine (not a monofiliment, but a woven thin, unstretching string-like stuff. The torque and lack of play in the jackshaft system should keep the legs from changing position.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I guess April 15 has come n gone....Any entrants yet? I won't be able to photograph mine until this Sunday.....


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Y3a said:


> I guess April 15 has come n gone....Any entrants yet? I won't be able to photograph mine until this Sunday.....


Y3a, yes, there were. But I'm not discounting the possibility of extending this idea to yet another issue, as I indicated at the outset. No guarantees, but we'll see...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Amazing 'discovery' # 11...

As I put the holes for the support wires into the upper hull to match the Hero, I realized those holes EXACTLY match the gear wells! This means the strut towers can also be the attach points for those wires. I'm starting to think the pulley positions as detailed in the J2 Autopsy pulled the rams which supported the model and that the legs just went along for the ride. I'm amazed with the things that become apparent about the Hero as I work backwards from the stuff we Do know about the insides as I fill in the blanks.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I have decided NOT to rush myself with the Hero Gear Contest.. I think it's better I get my J2 to work like the hero, and to that end I will take my time on it. The kit is so good I don't want to hose it up by settling for second best or worse. When I'm happy with the results i'll post it. Sorry about it, but other than the 4 footer, I'm pretty much done with the Jupiter 2 projects. The fabulous photo etch will allow me to do a pair of interiors for 1st year and 3rd year and Henry's LED's are the BEST for the 3rd year Fusion core, so the die has been cast. When I'm done I'll show it to y'all. til then I need to chill, do some model RR stuff ( I got another N&W 4-8-0 "M" to paint and DCC ) but Hopefully by July or so, the J2 will be ready in it's Hero set-up.


----------

